# [Solved] ata6: Sata Link down (ss status 0 SControl 3000)

## percy_vere_uk

Hi 

I have just moved from from kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 to kernel 3.0.6-gentoo. I used make oldconfig so all settings should be the same. But I now find that on booting into the new kernel that the boot process freezes at line "ata6: Sata Link down (ss status 0 SControl 300)" 

After around 1 minute the boot process continues and everything seems OK. 

3.0.6 .config   http://paste.pocoo.org/show/499536/

Any ideas of the likely cause of this? 

percyLast edited by percy_vere_uk on Sat Oct 29, 2011 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

no, but it should be wrote the next line after the "ata6:..." message

----------

## percy_vere_uk

krinn

The line following  "ata6: Sata Link down (ss status 0 SControl 300)" reads 

"rtl8192ce:rtl92c_init_sw_vars():<0-0> Failed to request firmware!"

This is my wireless network adapter on looking at menuconfig I found that I had selected Y against this so I changed it to M and added the module to /etc/conf.d/modules. 

I have now lost the error message and the system boots normally. For some reason this did not produce an error on the previous kernel. 

Thanks for your help on this.

percy

----------

## LiquidAcid

This is expected. Firmware is usually stored on the root filesystem, which isn't yet mounted when the driver is initialized, so the driver simply can't load it. You applied workaround A (building the driver as module), but you can also put the firmware into a init ramdisk.

----------

